# Is mac holiday brush set worth buying?



## summer6310 (Dec 8, 2007)

I like the short handles and thinking about to get one.... what u think?


----------



## lara (Dec 8, 2007)

Are SE brushes worth the money?
http://specktra.net/f165/se-brushes-...t+worth+buying

MAC brushes: quality of regular vs sets
http://specktra.net/f256/mac-brushes...t+worth+buying

Regular brushes or holiday brush sets?
http://specktra.net/f188/regular-bru...t+worth+buying


----------

